# OBS ACE dual coil build, and other builds too



## Viper_SA (2/8/16)

Just did this build in my OBS ACE on the RBA deck. Dual 1.8mm coils, 28 awg kanthal A1, 11 wraps each. Reading 0.73 ohm on the Pico and vaping at 30W (4.66V)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Thats my kind of coil @Viper_SA !
Hows the vape?


----------



## Viper_SA (3/8/16)

Some more flavor than a single coil, but not that much. Couldn't really get it past 20W due to wicking issues with tbe small ID coils. But it was fun to play around with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/16)

Went back to a single coil build last night. 28x2 with 32 awg clapton. 2.4mm and 6 wraps. Can vape all the way to 60W with no dry hits at all. Really impressed. Will try and take some pics tonight when I do the 2nd tank.


----------



## Viper_SA (18/8/16)

Just did this build as mentioned above. Excellent vape between 40 - 60W.
Running both 60/40 and 70/30 liquids and both wicking great

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

